

Of the biggies who uses Ruby? - mvp


======
dawson
<http://www.workingwithrails.com/high-profile-organisations> yell.com is also
pretty high profile, but not listed.

~~~
mvp
Rails is not Ruby.

~~~
byjazz
You got that wrong: ruby is not Rails, but Rails is ruby.

Meaning: any app using Rails is using ruby, so this list matches. OTOH, any
app using ruby doesn't necessarily use Rails, so the other way around wouldn't
work.

Working with Rails is a subset of what the OP was asking.

